# Lowrance X-515c DF Farbecholot



## siegerlaender (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei mir ein neues Echolot für Norwegen zu gönnen. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem  Lowrance X-515c DF Farbecholot ?


----------



## Echolotzentrum (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X-515c DF Farbecholot*

Hallo,

die neuen X-515/510 und die LMS haben bei unserem Echolottest sehr gut abgeschnitten und besonders das Display war sehr sehr gut. Außerdem ist es momentan auch noch für wenig Geld im Angebot.
Für den Norwegeneinsatz ist also das x-515 sehr gut geeignet. Bitte bedenken: Flachwasser ist leider nur eingeschränkt möglich.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## utzel (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X-515c DF Farbecholot*

Ich habe das LMS 527, was ja technisch identisch ist, und bin damit wirklich zufrieden-Top Gerät.



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Bitte bedenken: Flachwasser ist leider nur eingeschränkt möglich.


 
Wenn man sich aber noch einen separaten Heckgeber HST-WSBL zulegt, sollte das doch auch funktionieren. Oder liege ich da falsch ?


----------



## siegerlaender (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lowrance X-515c DF Farbecholot*

hallo echolotzentrum,
was bedeutet, Flachwasser nur eingeschränkt möglich?

Gibt es ein Echolot, das sowohl Flachwasser wie Tiefwasser kann?
Mein LMS 240 macht im Flachen eine gute Figur aber bei rund 200m ist dann Schluss


----------

